# Einschaltverzögerung mit TON



## miller007 (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
möchte eine einfache Einschaltverzögerung mit dem Baustein "TON" realisieren.
Vll kann mir jemand einen Tipp gben was ich falsch mache?

An "IN" und "Q" liegen boolsche Variablen. Wenn ich das ganze nun starte (z.B. Simulation) zählt "ET" nicht hoch.
Das sollte es doch oder?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird der Ausgang "Q" auf "TRUE" gesetzt wenn "IN" "True" ist und die Zeit "ET" = "PT" ist.
Bei mir tut sich da aber nichts. Bin eingeloggt und das Programm läuft.


----------



## drfunfrock (20 Februar 2012)

Q wird um 1s zeitverzögert True, wenn der Eingang von False auf True geht. Bedingung dafür ist, dass der FB auch regelmässig ausgeführt wird.


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

ist die PLC in RUN (steht unten rechts)?
wird das Programm durchlaufen/bearbeitet?


----------



## miller007 (20 Februar 2012)

Jetzt klappt es! Danke für den Hinweis...
Der Eingang muss somit negiert sein, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## miller007 (20 Februar 2012)

Moment...
Etwas zu früh gefreut 

Mit der Negation am Eingang zählt "ET" jetzt wunderschön hoch, aber warum klappt es nicht wenn ich den Eingang händisch auf "TRUE" setzte?

@rheumakay: ja, die PLC ist im RUN und Nein, das Programm wird nicht durchlaufen.

Will zunächst nur die Funktionen kennenlernen und experimentieren...


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

vielleicht habe ich micht nicht richtig ausgedrückt..
der Baustein indem dein Timer sich befindet...wird der zyklisch bearbeitet (befindet der sich im PLC_PRG oder wird der Baustein entsprechend aufgerufen)?
zum kennen lernen des Bausteins: auf den Baustein klicken und F1 drücken...


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

im übrigen ist die Variable auf deinem Screenshot nicht geforct..noch mal F7 drücken...


----------



## miller007 (20 Februar 2012)

Der TON-Baustein befindet sich nicht in der PLC_PRG, sondern wird hier nur aufgerufen. Ich habe unter "Bausteine" ein weiteres Objekt eingefügt.


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

na dann mußt du den neuen Baustein im PLC_PRG aufrufen, sonst wird der doch nicht zyklisch bearbeitet!!!


----------

